# Wanted:BFG Imperal\Chaos Ships



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well i am after the following ships

1 Spacemarine Battlebarge
1 Repulsive Class Grand Cruiser
Any Chaos Cruisers
Daemon Ships
Any and all Chaos Escorts!

I can offer eldar ships in trade or assorted 40k\fantasy items.


----------

